# AIB Visa refusing to refund me for fraudulent transaction



## corkman101 (7 Aug 2012)

Hi,
I paid for some goods online, and they failed to appear.  I advised AIB Visa of this by phone.  They asked what was due delivery date, I told them there wasn't one, and they told me that they need to wait till 30 days till after the due delivery date before taking action.  They said I could send them whatever I have, but it didn't seem promising.  I kept trying the supplier with no joy, and eventually traced down a website from the company whose name appeared on the site.  They sent me an email confirming it was fraud and that there had been other cases.
This was in November last year, so I decided I would try a few more times to get information from the original suppliers.  Xmas came and went and I had no joy, so I wrote to Visa explaining.  They have come back refusing payment as it was outside timeframe.  There have been a few letters back and forth (AIB Visa don't do emails...) but to no effect.  Last letter said that's all they have to say about matter and if I'm not happy, to go to the Financial Ombudsman (They kindly gave me his address and details, which doesn't bode well for me I think...)
Anyone got any suggestions?  I didn't know there was any timeframe and they didn't tell me at first phonecall.  It is like they just try to get ways to avoid paying, which I expect from insurers but not from VISA.
Thanks
Corkman


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Aug 2012)

Could you quote the "final response" letter. 

What was the date of the transaction? 
When did you make your official claim? 
What is the time limit per their claim? 

The fact that you made a claim/enquiry promptly would stand to you.
I would think you have a case to take to the Ombudsman.

Brendan


----------



## Willy Fogg (8 Aug 2012)

You're not dealing with "Visa" but AIB.

There isn't a set criteria that automatically entitles cardholders to refunds: there are numerous circumstances which come into play. No one here can give you an accurate assesment because we don't know all the details.

If they've given you a final response, and the regulators details then escalating it there seems to be the way to go.


----------



## corkman101 (27 Aug 2012)

You are right, it's not Visa but AIB who seem to be the thorns in my side here.
Transaction was in October 2011. Goods didn't arrive and I notified AIB in November 2011 by phonecall.
As per OP they gave me waffle about needing deliver by date, and when I gave up and sent them the info in March they claimed it was outside of Visa's time frame.  I've been writing back and forth to them and they keep coming up with new excuses, last one being that it was outside Visa's timeframe for a chargeback, which is different to their last claim. I think I will have no option but to go to the regulator/ ombudsman but I don't foresee much joy there, maybe I am wrong.  My options are limited, I even threatened to close accounts and cancel visas to no avail. They are a really stubborn bunch in my view.


----------



## Willy Fogg (28 Aug 2012)

> My options are limited, I even  threatened to close accounts and cancel visas to no avail.



An approach that rarely, if ever, works with companies in my experience.


----------



## corkman101 (28 Aug 2012)

gee, thanks for that helpful piece of advice 
Always worth a try when there are no other options.....


----------



## Willy Fogg (30 Aug 2012)

corkman101 said:


> gee, thanks for that helpful piece of advice
> Always worth a try when there are no other options.....



Well this is it, it really isn't.

99% of the time, you're dealing with a low level functionary, who coudn't care less whether you live or die, never mind if you keep your business with the company.

Such a threat should be held back as a "nuclear" option and only used when dealing with the right person. Unfortunately, people use it all too frequently these days when dealing with companies that it has lost all meaning to most staff members. They hear it practically each and every day.


----------



## corkman101 (31 Aug 2012)

All got sorted in the end


----------

